
Help Needed - Abdur91
I am experienced full stack software Engineer having 3 years + experience in developing web applications in python&#x2F;django,angular,html,css and others.Recently i got unemployed and moved back to freelancing to which i was quite new  already.I have no response from freelancing(meaning no order booked yet).I am 26,and i am depressed by my state that my friends are working in big companies and stuff and i am unemployed.Heck i have no big side project working,nor i have created some startup Company etc
======
gus_massa
This Wednesday there will be some official "Who is
hiring/freelancing/whatever?" posts. Remember to look there in case you can
find something interesting and post a message in the correct thread.

For the previous edition, see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

~~~
Abdur91
thanks alot for your support and reply.yes sure i will post on that thread as
i previously did posts on these threads

------
matchmike1313
I would highly recommend applying to some jobs on Upwork until you can land
some more quality freelance gigs via your own brand. Also, another good tactic
could be to find local businesses with poor websites and go pitch the in-
person.

~~~
Abdur91
thanks alot for your support.Yes i am applying to jobs on upwork through my
profile but no success yet.Also the thing here in my country is that people
are not willing to spend good money on their websites and stuff.

~~~
Abdur91
This is my fiverr profile
[https://www.fiverr.com/abdurrehman91](https://www.fiverr.com/abdurrehman91)

------
claudiug
where do you stay now?

~~~
Abdur91
I am living here in Pakistan.i am open to remote work opportunities as well

